# Halloween Blues



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

My 4th annual Halloween party is in 2 weeks! I am not even excited for it this year. I would consider canceling it if I didn't have guests that were traveling 3 hours to come and have already made arrangements to be here. 
Has anyone else had this problem before? 
My friends call me "the queen of halloween" and this year I just can't seem to fit into my title. 
I've been decorating a little here and there hoping for my spark to return. 

Just wondering if anyone has had this issue before. Not trying to be a "Debbie Downer", just making sure I am not the only one.


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Our annual party is in two weeks also... life has been warp speed this past few months, in midst of home renos, work, online course, kids, business.. it's so overwhelming when you have a grand soiree to plan and implement.. trying to get into the holiday spirit but it's been a challenge this year for me too...
I need to start planning/prop making/ etc in JAN so to avoid being so overwhelmed when October comes...


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

You're not the only one! Usually at this point I am spending every spare moment on something party related, but this year I am procrastinating and just doing a little here and there. My Halloween spirit is here, but not fouled. Overwhelming Isn't it?


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

If you are the only one planning and decorating the party I can see where youe coming from. When you have no offers of help and someone gets on your case because your spending (what they think) is to much time on Halloween stuff, you tend to get a little down and wonder if its worth it. I cant offer any tips other than taking a few days off from even thinking about it. It will pass.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

My problem is always that I start off really excited and enthusiastic about the party, but once I send the invites out and then the rsvp date comes and goes and I still have more than half of the guests who haven't responded yet....that's when I start getting pissed off and bummed. Not rsvp'ing is a HUGE peeve of mine! It's just rude in my book. It's not like people simply get busy and forget. I always do the facebook event to invite everyone. These people are on all the time and I send reminders to rsvp...so there's no excuse. It makes me feel like they're waiting til the last minute to see if anything better comes along. One time I even had someone who never rsvp'd, ended up actually showing up to the party, and to top it off, took 3 favors home with her! Boy did that grind me gears


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

You're not the only one, for sure. In fact, I've pretty well decided that this will be the last year I do our party. It's the 6th annual and I'm just not that excited about it. I concur with the other poster about people who don't RSVP. It's so rude. People who never entertain have NO IDEA how much thought, effort and money goes into doing so. I'm tired of always trying to keep it "fresh" and having to dream up new games, prizes, and fates for Tempt Your Fate so people don't get bored! LOL! Invitees who come every year tell me not to worry so much over all the details but it's hard to do when you want your party to be awesome and rewarding for people who go all out on their costumes; hopefully, those people win prizes and gift cards for their effort. Our party's the 26th and only today have I started to get a little excited about it. We have 22 RSVPs so far out of about 60 invitees. We're expecting anywhere from 30-50 people.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I know what ya mean! My party, more of a small 'gathering', is this coming Saturday and I'm having a little bit of trouble with a crowded house do to a relative that's staying with me right now and my place is too small and their stuff is crowded in every nook and cranny. I had planned my gathering before the cumbersome living arrangement suddenly happened and the whole thing is just stressing me out!!!

I've thought about canceling and also have a couple of friends that are coming in from Chicago. That's about a 6 hour drive, so I can't cancel now. I'll continue with my party plans, but I'm just not feeling it.

I'm sure once everything gets started and I have a couple drinks and some yummy food and see my friends that don't come into to town very often I'll be feeling great.


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

tgoodman said:


> Invitees who come every year tell me not to worry so much over all the details.


ok does that aggravate u at all??? i invited a coworker and her daughter one year and afterward she said i cant believe you get so worked up over that party. like it would have been nothing for her #1 she has never hosted any type of function even remotely as big and doesnt underatand the work involved #2 she didnt care about creating memories for her kids and their friends!!! ugggghhh. needless to say another invitation was not extended! i think people who don't entertain dont realize that the RSVP isnt a formality but a tool that you need to prepare for the party! it is really one of the rudest things ever.


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with just about everything that's been said. I am busy and am having trouble getting fired up for the party. Also, the RSVP thing is ridiculous. People tell me "I don't check emails"--what!!! I'm more annoyed than excited, and that just sucks.


----------



## HarleyQuinn07 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sooty to hear about your "eh" feelings about the party at the moment. I'm sure it will pas and you will get into gear when you realize how fun your party is going to be... especially with all the setup and prep work you are doing. May your spark of motivation be here soon... man I'd love to go to a Halloween party!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm so totally with you on this. I wish I could just cancel the whole thing for so many reasons. I really should have taken this year off.


----------



## radu (Sep 26, 2009)

I've got the Horroween blues as well. It's hard when you just can't catch the same spirit you once had. Stresses in the form of financial, emotional, jobs and health has been the hammering forces for me this year. However I have been pushing forward with my usual halloween activities. Like you, I am hoping it will soon catch on before it is over...

I've also been noticing there seems to be a lack of enthusiasm among the usual suspects invited to my annual Horroween event. Many have bailed upon inviting them this year, some for family issues, others just have not responded. I also get the feeling that a few are just not into the costumes anymore. 

With all of 10 possible people coming this year, it is almost not worth the effort. And we really put out the effort! Whole yard cemetery, a fire pit, Our "Evil Dead" like cabin party room... the works. Past body counts were around 50-60 people coming and going all night. Tons of fun, dancing, cigars, crazy costumes. Yet the last few years the numbers have been dropping. This year is the worst with maybe 10 that may show (including me and my wife). This lack of bodies is a real spirit killer. I am almost to the point of cancellation or putting up public notices and see what happens... 

Like I mentioned before, this year has been really hard all around but I had hoped this would have been one way to beat the blues. Well, I'm still waiting too.


r


----------



## Kooz (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm seeing my numbers dwindle too--not sure why. People just don't seem amped up at all this year. For me, it's hard to get excited when nobody else seems to be.


----------



## Edward (Sep 24, 2010)

This will be our 5th party year. Glad to know I'm not alone! You guys truly do understand what a pain in the xxx it is when people don't RSVP, after you worked yourself into a frenzy to make sure your party is over the top. We typically invite 150-200 guests and I dare say maybe 1/2 will RSVP, the others don't bother. Some do show up anyway, some don't, but after our second large party I made it a policy to NOT send invites to people who stood us up 2 times in a row. The kicker is, these are the same ones that whine and moan because they didn't get invited and hear from others after the party, how great it was and how much fun everyone had! Oh well, so sad, too bad!


----------



## SasyGrl31 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts and feelings too! It is hard when you are the only one doing everything. It would also be nice to hear someone say that they are looking forward to the party........lol. Oh well, I think once my true friends arrive I will relax and finally enjoy the spirit of the festivities! Good luck everyone with your party!!


----------



## JamesButabi (Aug 30, 2012)

I threw my first annual last year which had about 90 people and was one of the highlights of the year. I made the right choice in only doing it again this year if I could find a couple people to help with the entire process. It was a great move because they have really gotten into it as well which has brought up the spirits while planning and lets you split up responsibilities.


----------



## PennyCash (Aug 29, 2013)

JamesButabi said:


> I threw my first annual last year which had about 90 people and was one of the highlights of the year. I made the right choice in only doing it again this year if I could find a couple people to help with the entire process. It was a great move because they have really gotten into it as well which has brought up the spirits while planning and lets you split up responsibilities.


James has it right in my opinion. I've been having a costume party for almost 10 years. The first 8 I pretty much went it alone and was losing the spirit because it was just so much stress and work. These last 2 years I have hired the same young lady and she is a part of the whole process. It wasn't easy to get the idea's across at first but now she understands the art of the surprise around the corner. The creepy looks etc. Now she gets just as excited as I and starts looking up ideas on her own for us to incorporate in the party.
Other tips that I've figured out over the years is that people just don't RSVP hardly anymore, I don't worry about it so much. Now my party is like an open door type of thing with people coming and going all through the night. It actually adds to the party to have new people constantly showing up.
People don't want to go to a lot of effort on costumes anymore. This is fine since I'm learning to appreciate the ingenuity behind the costumes. Last year a couple showed up with white shirts on that had a big "P" on them and they each had one black eye. They were the blacked eyed Peas. Clever....
Food is the toughest and my answer to that has been to make what I think will be enough but to always have a back up. So I almost always have a buffet with extra's ready to cook to refill. 
The same holds true for the drink (I only make one alcoholic punch and one non alcoholic punch), otherwise it's BYOB which is pretty much the norm in my area anyway. Saves a lot of money that was once spent on keeping a fully stocked bar which allows me to spend more elsewhere.
Every year I try to come up with one new exciting idea and do that one first, it usually gets me back into the spirit and ready to conquer the rest of the preparations.
Lastly, I don't kill myself trying for perfection anymore. No one but me will know what did or did not make it out of the crates and I can either kick myself over it or just sit back and enjoy the company.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

My party is next Saturday and at least half of the 80 people I invited have not rsvp'd!!! I don't want to over buy food and drinks but I don't want to have a ton of leftovers either. Same madness every year


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I have had many parties over the years and they have been a lot of work, but also a lot of fun, gave me a chance to be creative, and hopefully brought enjoyment to others. The numbers started dropping for my last two parties and people have been horrible about letting you know if they are coming or not so I decided to not have a party this year and I feel good about that decision. I think it is okay to take a year off and re-evaluate. 

Two of my "faithful" party attendees had a barn party early in October--not a Halloween party--just a party. Afterwards we started talking and came up with the idea of joining forces next year and doing a barn Halloween party--I love the idea--there will be others to share in the work and we can triple out guest list. We are going to keep food simple and plan it around confirmed guests. Hmmmm---maybe we should tell people that you have to have a hand stamp to eat and only people who RSVP get a stamp...LOL. 

Anyway==if you are not feeling in the mood just do what is essential and next year take a year off, or find some friends to plan a party with. It is supposed to be fun--we are asking people to a party because we enjoy there company--and if they are coming it is because they enjoy your company...the rest is just scary window dressing--getting together is the important part--it is easy to lose sight of that.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I was a bit "eh" before my family put up my cemetery. I could not do it this year due to foot surgery. Now that my foot has healed enough to get my tennis shoes on and I am off the pain pills that make me want to sleep or barf all day I have found my excitement again.

My husband has done two large crock pots full of chicken and one of beef and spiced it up. He then put it in the freezer and we will thaw it out before the party Oct 30th. So far, I have 24 skeleton head/brainy cupcakes made and frozen. (These are not frosted till Oct 30th) As I figure out what the tablecloths and dishes I will use I am getting even more and more excited about it. So I can keep plodding ahead with your planning and I think before you know it something will be inspiring you.


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

I have the blues . Something that is tough is that halloween is at the end of the month . And on a fixed income sometimes halloween just cant happen. No money for candy or any other purchases. Ivetried saving up before hand and every year i think im in the clear but then life happens all over me. Obviously tne most important things are my children and grandchildren and their needs come first. But eachyear in august my hopes are high that THis year will be The year . This year will be different. Each year im wong and i feel sad and defeated. This economy is killing me. And not having my own home anymore with use of yard and ultimate last word on all decorating decisions. I just feel tired and give up. I miss my old life and freedom to halloween to my hearts content. Sorry to be so gloomy. But i thought you guys migjt understand passion thwarted . -amy


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I was excited all year, working on things here and there. My annual family party was last night. But, about 2 weeks ago, I suddenly noticed that I just wasn't feeling it this year. No reason, just wasn't. My husband and I busted our butt, pulled the party off, scared about 55 kids half to death in our haunted maze and have been cleaning all day today. The party was a success and we got a lot of compliments like every year (this is our 6th year doing this). However, I keep thinking this is so much work and I'm so tired before and after, why do I keep this up? Why not just skip next year? But then I feel like I'm obligated. I've done this for my children and their school friends and families for so long, it's an expected tradition now. When school starts every fall, kids start asking my kids "when is your party this year?" Maybe that's why I'm getting burned out....it's seeming more like a job now. But I really don't want to let my kids or their friends down, so I guess we'll keep plugging along.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I know the feeling..Ive been excited all year...then the unexpected money thing happened and blew my plans..so I thought I will just put out what I had last year and add some small things..so I started getting things out..now we have not had rain all year, its been very dry..guess what?? the rain started and won't quit, I have to go out and cover everything and then uncover..plus every morning go pick up what my cats decide they want to attack during the night! PLus..I'm getting to friggin old!! lol So now Im having a hard time getting into it..Im beginning to wonder how many more years it will be, before I have one pumpkin on my porch!


----------



## WitchyRN (Mar 20, 2010)

Our haunt was last night.. I had the blues before hand- the lack of rsvp's- the amount of work, etc etc.. (I"m glad we are all in the same boat) - we had a good turn out... involved the kids this year as they are getting older (scared people in our Asylum) and it was a huge success.. if only I could skip all the prep and stress before hand, haunts would be so much easier..


----------



## kellygirl555 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a huge party coming up this Saturday and I know how you feel...sometimes I start to get a little overwhelmed but at the end of the day I try to remember that it's a party! We are supposed to have fun! Once it starts and my friends and family are there, then everything I've worked so hard for will be worth it. I spend months preparing and it always makes me happy if at least one person thinks my haunt is awesome! (However...I cant stand the people that comment "You have too much time on your hands" when viewing my set up. If they cant appreciate the time and effort, then: A) Dont comment at all OR B) Dont come to my party and drink my booze!!

I hope everyone has a wickedly awesome Halloween!!!


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm sorry to hear people are not feeling the spirit and aren't getting the rsvp's and support from the people they create magic for...but know this, I am one of those people who would love the opportunity to be creating a magical halloween experience/party for myself and others but due to my life circumstances I can not do it right now...I'm not downhearted about it...everything changes in life...so while you are doing whatever it is you're doing to celebrate the spirit of Halloween, have gratitude because life will change for you too and there might be years where you wish you could but can't. 

Also anyone who is feeling the spirit but isn't supported or appreciated...consider reaching out to a local charity organization and tag teaming with them to use your haunt/parties as fundraisers for something you believe in...just knowing that what you're creating is helping something bigger than having fun can give renewed passion. Let's say your community has a food bank...there is a neighbor who creates an elaborate cemetary/walk through on halloween night and he can tax it all off because he's working for a charity...whatever money raised goes to help others. If you want to create halloween but don't have know people who love coming to your events/festivities considering opening to the general public and working with a charity.

And remember the spirit of halloween is in the chill of the air, the smell of decaying leaves and the warm glow of lights and the comforts of home and celebration...find whatever fills your soul with joy and don't work hard for it...it's the simple things that matter most.


----------

